# chicken noodle soup ???



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

it's fixin' to get cold again. anybody got a great recipe for grandma's chicken noodle soup?


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

Campbells soup and a can opener


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Aggiedan said:


> Campbells soup and a can opener


Yep.....and a spray bottle of 'I can't believe it's knot butter' to do a plate full of crackers in one smooth swoop!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

that's just like an aggie and a dumb*ss ... one more guy and y'all could have a successful comedy team. 

calling dr. howard, dr. fine, and dr. howard. :spineyes:


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

www.recipezaar.com/Chicken-Noodle-Soup-82436

This is a similar version of Ron Stone`s recipe. I have his recipe clipped from the newspaper around here somewhere. I add peas , carrots and whatever suits my fancy into it.
Super creamy and a ton of chicken flavor.


----------



## JLand (Apr 14, 2006)

*Here's one to try*

http://homecooking.about.com/od/soups/r/blss69.htm


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Alright, MC, here's one that works for me. Taken from an old Consumer Reports. It's not Grandma's, but it's not Campbell's either. I double it and enjoy for several days.
Jerry


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks, goags. i'll try that one.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's mine:

4 cans of Swanson Chicken Broth. 
1 onion chopped
2 carrots chopped
2 celery stalks chopped
1 clove of garlic, smashed and diced.
2 large chicken breasts...maybe more, maybe less, maybe thighs, etc
1 strip of bacon
black pepper, cajun seasoning (Zatrains, Tony's etc)
1/4 -1/3 pack or so of egg noodles 

Brown the chicken and bacon in your pan in a little olive oil. Remove and set aside. Remove excess oil.
Saute onion, celery, carrots and garlic in the same pan slowly, about 10 minutes.
Chop up the chicken in 1/2-3/4" pieces and chop bacon fine and put back in the pan with vegs.
Add the chicken broth and bring to boil. Add noodles. Once it boils again, turn back heat and simmer till noodles are done. Season to taste. Simmering longer doesnt hurt.

Sounds like a lot to do but its really fast and really good.


----------



## backlashlady (Aug 27, 2007)

*Best Ever*

When making chicken noodle soup it is a must to make your own noodles and its easy. Take 6 eggs, salt and pepper and beat until mixed. Slowly add flour until it all comes together. Put flour down on counter and need until firm to touch (you will be adding flour as you go). Roll out dough and cut into thin strips (my kids like them kinda big) and let them set out until your chicken broth comes to a boil. The day before I make soup I saute diced onion, celery and seasoning and add enough chicken broth to cover chicken. Cook the chicken, let cool, put in frig. The next day I skim off the fat that has collected on top and debone chicken and put it back into the same pot. While chicken is coming to a boil I make my noodles. Add noodles to boiling chicken stock and and cook until noodles are done. I like to put chicken soup over mashed potatoes. I cant wait until the next cold front.


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Here is another way!
I cut about two stalk of celery
1 small whole onion diced
Fill my pot about half full of water and add chicken bouillion soup base, celery, onion, salt pepper and garlic powder. Bring it to a boil and add the chicken. Boil the chicken until done about 45 minutes or more remove your chicken and let cool, add your noodles to the broth. Debone your chicken and add it to your soup and you are done. The longer you let it sit the better! You can add seasonings to your taste!

Kelly


----------

